# Trend T4



## crquack (Oct 10, 2008)

Trend 1.1 HP Plunge Router Kit [TRE-T4EK ] - $109.95 : KMS Tools

Is this a good buy?
The space in my workshop has shrunk drastically and it is now a pain to get out the router table without disabling some other facilities. For the occasional quick round-over of small parts I was thinking this, in a sort of "mini-table". Or maybe some other solution...


----------



## Titus A Duxass (Jan 6, 2010)

I don't know about the T4 but if it is of the same quality as the T11 you won't be disappointed.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

crquack said:


> Trend 1.1 HP Plunge Router Kit [TRE-T4EK ] - $109.95 : KMS Tools
> 
> Is this a good buy?
> The space in my workshop has shrunk drastically and it is now a pain to get out the router table without disabling some other facilities. For the occasional quick round-over of small parts I was thinking this, in a sort of "mini-table". Or maybe some other solution...


Hi CR:

The T4 is one step up from a laminate trimmer and doesn't have the power to push much more than small 1/4" bits. People in the marquetry world use it because of it's fineness in control and the plunge. By the way, the largest of my baseplates is used for round-overs. I call it a shii.

That said, the T4 is supposed to be a good quality machine with the bells and whistles of a production >3HP job. If the price is right and you need to augment your collection, you can't go wrong.

Remember, you don't buy just one router, you collect them.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

crquack said:


> Trend 1.1 HP Plunge Router Kit [TRE-T4EK ] - $109.95 : KMS Tools
> 
> Is this a good buy?
> The space in my workshop has shrunk drastically and it is now a pain to get out the router table without disabling some other facilities. For the occasional quick round-over of small parts I was thinking this, in a sort of "mini-table". Or maybe some other solution...


Hi - I think it's a good router and a good buy. I've had mine a couple months now and for a light duty trim router does a good job. I don't think it's worth diddly for what you need. 
I may have misunderstood something but I think you are looking for something to pop in and out of a small, temporary type that can be chucked in a corner. 

I'd check out eBay/craigs list or similar for something in the 1-2hp range.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI crquack

The T4 is a great router but it's not the one you want in a "mini-table", the plunge on the T4 can be a PITA on a mini-table plus it has a very short stoke.
I would suggest the COLT or the DeWalt 611pk combo setup..

And yes I do you collect them 

I did drop the Colt in a small table and it's a great setup,here's a link to that setup.
http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/4883-small-router-table.html


=======





crquack said:


> Trend 1.1 HP Plunge Router Kit [TRE-T4EK ] - $109.95 : KMS Tools
> 
> Is this a good buy?
> The space in my workshop has shrunk drastically and it is now a pain to get out the router table without disabling some other facilities. For the occasional quick round-over of small parts I was thinking this, in a sort of "mini-table". Or maybe some other solution...


----------



## crquack (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks. It was a passing thought generated by the flyer. I shall let it pass...


----------



## boogalee (Nov 24, 2010)

To good to pass up. I ordered this yesterday.

trend T4 11HP PLUNGE ROUTER

Al


----------



## crquack (Oct 10, 2008)

I had a look at the T4 today. The thing is huge compared with the Colt, the Makita or even the Ridgid trimmers. IMHO it falls in the "neither fish nor fowl" category - neither a light trimmer nor a full-size plunge router.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

crquack said:


> I had a look at the T4 today. The thing is huge compared with the Colt, the Makita or even the Ridgid trimmers. IMHO it falls in the "neither fish nor fowl" category - neither a light trimmer nor a full-size plunge router.


My little Makita 3700 is only 3.3 amps and the Trend is 6.6. Quite a difference, however they position the T4 in an exclusive category. It is specifically for carving, die grinding, pillar drill fitment (whatever that is), inlay, sign making and hobbyists. However, I would think this too sophisticated for hobbyists. That may explain the size.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

If you pop the motor out it's a bit smaller than the Colt,,it's the plunge base on the T4 that makes it look bigger, the T4 and the Colt are 1 1/4 HP and I will say a very strong 1 1/4 HP on both..if you like the over the pond type routers you will like the T4 and if you like the PC type router the Colt is for you ,if you want to go to the next step up the DeWalt dwp611pk is your bag...with the same HP as the other two..

DeWalt DWP611PK Compact Router Combo Kit


----------

